# Lawnboy snow blower



## bmolive (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a Lawnboy 320r 2 cycle snow blower that I cant seem to get started. I know your not suppose to, but if I use starting fluid it will start but then shuts off almost imeadiatly. New spark plug and good spark. I have been told that the Lawnboys are sensitive to the gas/oil mix, and if its not just right, that that will keep it from starting. Is that possible? It ran good two years ago but has been sitting since. New gas in it. Any suggestions?


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi & welcome to TSF

If your engine starts with an external fuel supply (not thru normal fuel system) but then shuts down - sounds like fuel starvation. I think you have a blockage in the carburettor or in the fuel delivery line.

Try a thorough clean of the fuel lines & carburettor and its jets.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

As Mr Chooks said probably plugged up carb, happens all the time as this usually sit a year between uses.

What were you mixing the gas and oil mixture ? I use a marked shot glass -
1 shot glass of oil to a quart of gas. Thats about 32:1 ratio.

BG


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hey BG - love to hear 'bout "home grown" measures - 

My 2 stroke blend is a 50 year old glass cream jar (8 oz) to a gallon tin. - works out the same - I think - 'bout 32 : 1 - and my 2 strokes never play up (coz they know that to do so, will see them "recycled as a Hyundai!!!")


----------



## bmolive (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the help. I was hoping I wouldn't have to get into the carb, but looks like I will pull it this weekend and clean it. I pulled the float bowl and the float was sticking a little, so looks like a good cleaning is in order. The tips on mixing the oil and gas are great. I just eyeballed out of the oil container 4oz of oil to 1 gallon of gas.


----------

